# Northern Counties 31st May Pet beds



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Lazy Days Pet Beds will have our first ever stall at the northern counties show, South Shields on 31st May. Anyone going to the show, pop over and say hi and see our beds. We will have discounts on all designs on the day!

Just a few of the designs we will be taken can be found here.....

Lazy Days Pet Beds

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I not going 

But wanted to say hi.

I have one of your beds and its a big hit


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I not going
> 
> But wanted to say hi.
> 
> I have one of your beds and its a big hit


Hi!
Now I recognise cheeky Chester and Bentley from your photos! I'm glad they like their bed, the one you chose is one of my favourites love the colour


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We're not going, but I would love to see your beds in the flesh, are you going to any other shows this year?

You might recognise my Bailey as he has the same birthday as your Bailey?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bentley loves his bed


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Durhamchance said:


> We're not going, but I would love to see your beds in the flesh, are you going to any other shows this year?
> 
> You might recognise my Bailey as he has the same birthday as your Bailey?


Oh yes, the other beautiful Bailey <3 
This is our first show so we will see how it goes but are definitely hoping to go to another this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lazydays said:


> Oh yes, the other beautiful Bailey <3
> This is our first show so we will see how it goes but are definitely hoping to go to another this year. Any suggestions?


Shows at the Dome in Doncaster have a nice big area for stalls so one of those might be worth while, if it's not too far for you to go.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I was going to say the same! Yorkshire show at Doncaster dome in October is always a good one and we will be going to that


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

I would love to go but I might have to rearrange other plans


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Shows at the Dome in Doncaster have a nice big area for stalls so one of those might be worth while, if it's not too far for you to go.


Sounds good! Will definitely look into it thanks


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Durhamchance said:


> I was going to say the same! Yorkshire show at Doncaster dome in October is always a good one and we will be going to that


Fingers crossed that this show goes well, if so we are going to try and go to Doncaster. Lynn is in York so it's not too far really


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

See you there


----------

